# Elektronikas forums >  Saules panelis

## Imants

Sveiki


No Ķīnas pirms dažiem mēnešiem nopirku mazu saules panelīti (5x5cm).
Bez slodzes 2,4v. Bet jau ar 900omu slodzi 0,0 volti. Saprotu - beigts.
1)vai tā ir?
2)kas fiziski var notikt? Manuprāt tad jau arī bez slodzes jābūt nulle volti!

----------


## korium

Kādi ir paneļa nominālie dati?
Kādu gaismas avotu izmantoji testēšanai?

----------


## Imants

Sveiki!

Nekādus datus nezinu..... pārdevējs ar tādiem neiepazīstināja...
 :: 
Panelis ir no šī:
https://aliexpress.ru/item/400060126...archweb201603_

Testēju uz palodzes spilgtā pavasara pusdienu saulītē.

----------


## osscar

Pēc izmēriem tas panelus neizskatās nopietns....0.2w....ja var ticēt aprakstam.

----------


## korium

0,2W ir ticama jauda uz tādu izmēru. Domāju gan, ka baigo pūtienu no tādas jaudas sagaidīt nevar.
Ja ir vēlēšanās rakties paneļu tehnoloģijā, tad var mēģināt apgaismot ar 500W halogēno prožektoru un nomērīt tukšgaitas spriegumu un īsslēguma strāvu.
Īsslēguma strāvai jābūt vairākiem desmitiem mA, ja tā nav, tad panelim ir defekts.
Lai gan, ja jau ar 900 omu slodzi spriegums ir 0V, tad jau arī īsslēgumā strāvas nebūs.
Var gadīties, ka paneļa izvadu lodējumi ir nekvalitatīvi - vari mēģināt pārlodēt, bet tas gan ātri var beigties ar pilnīgu savienojuma iznīcināšanu.

----------


## Imants

Ja jau izvadu lodējumi nekvalitatīvi, tad nebūtu arī tukšgaitas sprieguma...
Būs vien jāizmet!

----------


## JDat

Aliexpress web links mani aizved uz kaut kādu ventilatoru.

Ja ir iespēja, tad nopērc dārza lampiņu kādā no vietējiem būvmateriālu veikaliem un tiksi pie strādājoša saules paneļīša.

----------


## korium

Izvadu lodējumi var būt degradējušies uz augstu pretestību: spriegums ir, bet strāvu dabūt nevar.

----------


## Imants

Paldies par info.  Dārza lampiņa ar saules panelīti der!!!!

----------


## osscar

tikai papēti uzmanīgi tās dārza lampas - ir arī feiki, kur saules paneļa imitācija, bet iekšā baterija un fotosensors  ::

----------


## flybackmaster

Ķīnā: pizģ... kāds ...... šito nopirka!! neticēsi es šo krāmu izvilku no kādas rupnicas miskastes . man ir vairāki darbinieki kas ar to nodarbojas ar četridesmit lidzīgiem veikaliem. ccp sedz visus piegādes izdevumus un nodokli arī nav jamaksā. es pats kad sāku nopelnīju 1800eur menesī.

----------


## Zigis

Nav viegli būt karantīnā...

----------


## Imants

> Ķīnā: pizģ... kāds ...... šito nopirka!! neticēsi es šo krāmu izvilku no kādas rupnicas miskastes . man ir vairāki darbinieki kas ar to nodarbojas ar četridesmit lidzīgiem veikaliem. ccp sedz visus piegādes izdevumus un nodokli arī nav jamaksā. es pats kad sāku nopelnīju 1800eur menesī.


 
1)Lūdzu izstāsti, kur Latvijā nopirkt 5,5x5,5 cm saules panelīti. 
2)Cik maksā?
3)Varbūt pats vari pārdot un ar OMNIVU atsūtīt?

----------


## flybackmaster

Par to naudu var nopirkt normalu saules paneli/shunu 3..10w. Domati ladet telefonu utt. Darza lampinam tas epokrids degradejas UV ,paliek matets un atslanojas. Un biezi tiek izmantota planas filmas shunas ar zemu efectivitati .

----------


## Imants

> Par to naudu var nopirkt normalu saules paneli/shunu 3..10w. Domati ladet telefonu utt. Darza lampinam tas epokrids degradejas UV ,paliek matets un atslanojas. Un biezi tiek izmantota planas filmas shunas ar zemu efectivitati .


 Lūdzu izstāsti, kur Latvijā nopirkt 5,5x5,5 cm saules panelīti.

----------

